# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ionian Lines (δεκαετίας 80)

## Appia_1978

Γεια σας,

πρόσφατα έπεσαν στα χέρια μου, τα δρομολόγια της Ionian Lines του καλοκαιριού 1983. Σκέφτηκα, ότι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει κανένα λάτρη της παλιάς καλής Επτανησιακής ακτοπλοΐας 

Καθημερινά: Ιθάκη - Σάμη - Πάτρα
Καθημερινά: Πόρος - Κυλλήνη
Κάθε Πέμπτη και Κυριακή: Σάμη - Ιθάκη - Νυδρί
Κάθε Δευτέρα: Πάτρα - Σάμη - Φισκάρδο - Παξοί - Κέρκυρα
Κάθε 2η ημέρα: Πάτρα - Σάμη - Ιθάκη - Παξοί - Κέρκυρα - Μπρίντιζι

Η τιμή για Πάτρα - Μπρίντιζι σε 2-/4-κλινη εξωτερική, κυμαίνοταν ανάλογα με την περίοδο, μεταξύ 4900 - 8000 δρχ.

Για Μπρίντιζι πήγαινε το Ιονίς.
Υποθέτω, για Κυλλήνη το Αίνος και από Σάμη το Κεφαλληνία. Σωστά;

Και ποιο πλοίο πήγαινε στο Νυδρί;
Επίσης, τη γραμμή της Δευτέρας για Κέρκυρα, ποιο την έκανε; Πρέπει να ήταν μεγαλούτσικο. Έμπαινε ποτέ μεγάλο καράβι μέσα στο Φισκάρδο;

Φιλικά

----------


## esperos

Παρουσιάζω  εδώ  διαφημιστικά  φυλλάδια  του  ΙΟΝΙΣ με  την  υπηρεσία  του  στην  Ιταλία,  υπό  τα  χρώματα  της  Ionian Lines.


IOL1.jpg
IOL2.jpg
IOL3.jpg


IOL4.jpg
IOL5.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και  εδώ  όταν  βρήκε  την  στοργή  στην  νέα  του  ''προστάτιδα'' :Smile: 


IOL6.jpg
IOL7.jpg
IOL8.jpg

Η συνέχεια  στην  Seven  Islands  Lines

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική δουλειά Έσπερε, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## Appia_1978

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι: 

Η Επτανησιακή ΑΝΕ που τελείωσε το πλοίο το 1977, ήταν η μετέπειτα Ionian Lines;

Και ποια ήταν η σχέση μεταξύ Ionian Lines και Strintzis Lines; 
Το Κεφαλληνία και το Αίνος φορούσαν για κάποιο διάστημα τον όμορφο κύκλο της Ionian Lines. Αφού τα πλοία ανήκαν όμως στη Strintzis Lines, υποθέτω ότι η Ionian Lines δεν ήταν εταιρεία αλλά πιο πολύ κοινοπραξία, όπως σήμερα τα Ζακυνθινά (Ionian Ferries). Είμαι σωστός σε αυτό;

Μήπως έχουμε κανέναν ιστορικό εδώ μέσα, που θα μπορούσε να συνοψίσει τις επιμέρους πληροφορίες και να μας διαφωτίσει για τις σχέσεις μεταξύ Ionian Lines, Strintzis Lines, Αργοστόλι, Θιάκι κτλ.;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ξέχασα να προσθέσω και αυτά που ξέρω ή καλύτερα πιστεύω ότι ξέρω, έως στιγμής ;-)

Τα παρακάτω καλύπτουν και άλλα θέματα, όπως αυτό της Strintzis Lines, αλλά μιας και έθεσα το ερώτημα εδώ, θα τα αναφέρω και εδώ!

Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 70 η Κεφαλλονιά εξυπηρετείται από το Ιονίς της Επτανησιακής ΑΝΕ, τα Κεφαλληνία και Αίνος του Στρίντζη (το ¶γιος Γεράσιμος μέχρι πότε ταξίδευε; ) και το Αργοστόλι (ΝΕΚΙ). 

Το 1979 ο Στρίντζης χωρίζει τα πλοία του: Του εξωτερικού ταξιδεύουν ως Strintzis Lines και της Κεφαλληνίας σχηματίζουν κοινοπραξία με το Ιονίς και το Αργοστόλι υπό την επωνυμία Ionian Lines (βλέπε την πιο πάνω μπροσούρα του φίλου Έσπερου!). 

Η κοινοπραξία υφίσταται μέχρι το 1984 όταν η Επτανησιακή ΑΝΕ χρεωκοπεί και το Ιονίς περνά το 1985 στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα. Την επόμενη χρονιά το ακολουθεί και το Αργοστόλι. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι, εάν η Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα λειτουργούσε υπό συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού με τα δύο πλοία του Στρίντζη;

Το Θιάκι είχε καμιά σχέση με την Ionian ή Strinzis;

----------


## Ellinis

> Η Επτανησιακή ΑΝΕ που τελείωσε το πλοίο το 1977, ήταν η μετέπειτα Ionian Lines;


Όπως σωστά λες και εσύ η Ionian Lines ήταν μια κοινοπραξία όπου συμμετείχε και η Επτανησιακή ΑΝΕ.




> Και ποια ήταν η σχέση μεταξύ Ionian Lines και Strintzis Lines;


Και ο Στρίντζης συμμετείχε στην κοινοπραξία.




> Το Κεφαλληνία και το Αίνος φορούσαν για κάποιο διάστημα τον όμορφο κύκλο της Ionian Lines. Αφού τα πλοία ανήκαν όμως στη Strintzis Lines, υποθέτω ότι η Ionian Lines δεν ήταν εταιρεία αλλά πιο πολύ κοινοπραξία, όπως σήμερα τα Ζακυνθινά (Ionian Ferries). Είμαι σωστός σε αυτό;


Απόλυτα, η κοινοπραξία των Στρίντζη, ΝΕΚΙ και Επτανησιακής λειτούργησε το 1979-84/85.




> το ¶γιος Γεράσιμος μέχρι πότε ταξίδευε;


Πουλήθηκε το 1976 στο Δ.Μοίρα.




> Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι, εάν η Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα λειτουργούσε υπό συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού με τα δύο πλοία του Στρίντζη;


Όσο ανταγωνιστική μπορούσε να είναι η ΕΑ  :Wink: 




> Το Θιάκι είχε καμιά σχέση με την Ionian ή Strinzis;


Δεν το νομίζω, ανήκε στην Πνοή ΝΕ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ellinis, 

για τις απαντήσεις σου  :Very Happy: 

Υ.Γ.: Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επανέλθω δριμύτερος με νέες ερωτήσεις για αυτή την εποχή ;-)

----------


## vinman

Και ένα αυτοκόλλητο της εποχής της Ionian Lines...
(Απο το αρχείο καλού μου φίλου...)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15302

----------


## vinman

...και η μπροσούρα του 1983...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29779

----------


## Appia_1978

Και ξανά ολόκληρη η μπροσούρα, που άρχισε να ανεβάζει ο φίλος Vinman. Ελπίζω να με συγχωρέσει που αποτελειώνω το έργο του  :Wink: 

Ionian001.jpg

Ionian002.jpg

Ίσως ήταν η πρώτη και μοναδική φορά, που αναφερόταν π.χ. ο Μύτικας σε συνάρτηση με μπροσούρα της Ιταλίας!

Ionian003.jpg

Ionian004.jpg

Και μεγεθυμένη η εικόνα του Ιονίς από την μπροσούρα:

Ionis_1983.jpg

Και με την ευκαιρία, υπενθυμίζω στους νεότερους του φόρουμ, ότι ενδιαφέρομαι για κάθε είδους μπροσούρα της Αδριατικής και του Ιονίου. Όποιος λοιπόν έχει παραπανίσιες μπροσούρες, μη διστάσει να μου το αναφέρει ;-)

----------


## ιθακη

> Γεια σας,
> 
> πρόσφατα έπεσαν στα χέρια μου, τα δρομολόγια της Ionian Lines του καλοκαιριού 1983. Σκέφτηκα, ότι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει κανένα λάτρη της παλιάς καλής Επτανησιακής ακτοπλοΐας [IMG]http://********************/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG]
> 
> Καθημερινά: Ιθάκη - Σάμη - Πάτρα
> Καθημερινά: Πόρος - Κυλλήνη
> Κάθε Πέμπτη και Κυριακή: Σάμη - Ιθάκη - Νυδρί
> Κάθε Δευτέρα: Πάτρα - Σάμη - Φισκάρδο - Παξοί - Κέρκυρα
> Κάθε 2η ημέρα: Πάτρα - Σάμη - Ιθάκη - Παξοί - Κέρκυρα - Μπρίντιζι
> ...


κατ' αρχας να ευχαριστησω πολυ τον Ανδρεα (ithako) που μου ανοιξε τα ματια και μου εδειξε αυτο το υπεροχο θεμα του φιλου Μαρκου...

κατα δευτερον καλε μου φιλε Μαρκο,εστω και παααααρααα πολυ καθυστερημενα,να σου απαντησω στην κοκκινη ερωτηση σου πως μονος σου εχεις δωσει την απαντηση στο ερωτημα σου στο θεμα του θρυλικου ΚΕΦΑΛΛΙΝΙΑ εδω

Υ.Γ πολυ ωραιες εποχες τοτε,υπηρχαν τοπικες εταιριες που συνδεαν μεταξυ τους τα 6 απο τα 7 νησια μας.....
και τυχεροι οι γονεις μου,και αλλη της ηλικιας τους,που εκαναν και το ταξιδι μεχρι Πριντεζι με το Ιονις,αλλα και για Νυδρι με το Κεφαλλινια
Μακαρι να υπηρχε και σημερα κατι τετοιο

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο μου, κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ  :Wink: 

Πάντως, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. ¶λλες εποχές τότε με μια περίσσεια δρομολογίων. Τώρα, για οικονομικούς λόγους, μας προτείνουν οι εκάστοτε 2-3 κύριες γραμμές και είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να τις αποδεχτούμε. Τότε, είχες πολύ περισσότερες εναλλακτικές λύσεις, τουλάχιστον στα δικά μας μέρη. 

Αναφέρεις και τα δύο ομορφότερα ταξίδια που υπήρξαν ποτέ. Με το Ιονίς να σταματάς σε όλα τα Επτάνησα και να καταλήγεις στο Μπρίντεζι και με το Κεφαλληνία να μπαίνεις στο <<φιόρδ>> του Νυδριού! Το φαντάζεσαι;  :Very Happy: 




> κατ' αρχας να ευχαριστησω πολυ τον Ανδρεα (ithako) που μου ανοιξε τα ματια και μου εδειξε αυτο το υπεροχο θεμα του φιλου Μαρκου...
> 
> κατα δευτερον καλε μου φιλε Μαρκο,εστω και παααααρααα πολυ καθυστερημενα,να σου απαντησω στην κοκκινη ερωτηση σου πως μονος σου εχεις δωσει την απαντηση στο ερωτημα σου στο θεμα του θρυλικου ΚΕΦΑΛΛΙΝΙΑ εδω
> 
> Υ.Γ πολυ ωραιες εποχες τοτε,υπηρχαν τοπικες εταιριες που συνδεαν μεταξυ τους τα 6 απο τα 7 νησια μας.....
> και τυχεροι οι γονεις μου,και αλλη της ηλικιας τους,που εκαναν και το ταξιδι μεχρι Πριντεζι με το Ιονις,αλλα και για Νυδρι με το Κεφαλλινια
> Μακαρι να υπηρχε και σημερα κατι τετοιο

----------


## ιθακη

ε λοιπον ναι Μαρκο,ειμαι κι εγω ενας ΝΟΣΤΑΛΓΟΣ οχι του rock n roll αλλα της IONIAN LINE

Εγω βεβαια Μαρκο θα ηθελα να υπαρξει ακποτε,ακομα και σαν στυλ κρουαζιερας,γραμη που να ξεκιναει απο Κερκυρα (λογο πρωτευουσας)και να επιανε κατα σειρα Παξους (και αντι παξους)-Λευκαδα-Ιθακη-Κεφαλονια-Ζκυνθο-Κυθηρα

7 σε 1....

----------


## ithakos

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι μία μέρα θα έχουμε τα ίδια δρομολόγια πό ελληνικά πλοία και τοπικές εταιρίες στα νησιά μας.

----------


## ιθακη

> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι μία μέρα θα έχουμε τα ίδια δρομολόγια πό ελληνικά πλοία και τοπικές εταιρίες στα νησιά μας.


εγω λεω να μαζευτουμε οι Ιονιοι απο εδω,να βαλουμε μαζι ρεφενε και να παρουμε τον Αγιο Ανδρεα ΙΙ πισω....εσυ βεβαια ξαδερφε ξεχνας την θεση του πλοιαρχου,γιατι ακομα θυμαμαι εκεινη την φορα που πιγες να με πεταξεις στα βραχια με το ποδηλατο,για να μην θυμηθω και αυτη που ησουν πλωρα και βουλιαξαμε.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ithakos

Τα θυμάμαι όλα....ο προιστάμενος έφταιγε όμως.........καλή η ιδέα για εταιρία όλων των ιονίων.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ιθακήσιοι φίλοι μου, πολύ καλή ιδέα!
Θα τα βρούμε όμως μεταξύ μας, άτομα από 7+... νησιά; :mrgreen:

Πάντως, για αρχή λέω να αγοράζαμε το Ιονίς και το Κεφαλονιά και αργότερα, κάποια μεγαλύτερα και προέκταση για Βενετία!
Το όνειρό μου, απευθείας Βενετία - Σάμη, όπως παλαιότερα με τις Μινωικές!!! Κατεθείαν σπίτι, χωρίς περαιτέρω έξοδα.

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ξανά  :Wink: 
Μήπως διαθέτει κανείς τα δρομολόγια του 1981 και του 1984;

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα,

κάθησα τις τελευταίες ημέρες και προσπάθησα να ανακεφαλαιώσω τα γραφόμενά σας, σχετικά με τα δρομολόγια της κοινοπραξίας Ionian Lines. Μαζί με πληροφορίες που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο και προσωπικές αναμνήσεις, συνέθεσα την παρακάτω λίστα. Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει όποιους έχουν τυχόν απορίες και συνάμα, παρακαλώ όποιον ανακαλύψει λάθη ή παραλείψεις, να το αναφέρει  :Wink: 

Τα χρόνια της κοινοπραξίας ήταν βεβαίως από το 1979 έως το 1985, αλλά με βόλευε καλύτερα να πάρω όλη τη δεκαετία (1977-1986)!

*ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑΣ και ΙΘΑΚΗΣ* 
*(1977 - 1986)*

*1977*

Argostoli

Καθημερινά: Argostoli-Patras

Ionis

Καθημερινά: Vathy-Sami-Patras

Kefallinia

Καθημερινά: Sami-Patras

3x την εβδομάδα: Vathy-Sami-Patras

1x την εβδομάδα: Patras-Sami-Vathy-Astakos

Κάθε ΔΕ: Patras-Sami-Fiscardo-Paxi-Corfu

*1978*

Argostoli

Καθημερινά: Sami-Patras

1x την εβδομάδα: Patras-Sami-Vathy-Frikes-Astakos-Mytikas-Kalamos-Nydri

Ionis

Καθημερινά: Vathy-Sami-Patras

2x την εβδομάδα: Patras-Sami-Vathy-Paxi-Corfu

Kefallinia

Καθημερινά: Sami-Patras

3x την εβδομάδα: Vathy-Sami-Patras

1x την εβδομάδα: Patras-Sami-Vathy-Astakos

Κάθε ΔΕ: Patras-Sami-Fiscardo-Paxi-Corfu

*1979*

Argostoli

?????? 

Ionis

?????? 

Kefallinia

?????? 

Κάθε ΔΕ: Patras-Sami-Fiscardo-Paxi-Corfu

*1980*

Argostoli

Καθημερινά: Vathy-Sami-Patras (εβδομαδιαία εναλλάξ με το Kefallinia)

Ionis

Κάθε 2η ημέρα: Patras-Sami-Vathy-Paxi-Corfu-Brindisi

Kefallinia

Καθημερινά: Sami-Patras (εβδομαδιαία εναλλάξ με το Argostoli)

Κάθε ΔΕ: Patras-Sami-Fiscardo-Paxi-Corfu

*1981*

Ainos

Καθημερινά: Poros-Kyllini

Argostoli

??????

Ionis

??????

Kefallinia

?????? 

Κάθε ΔΕ: Patras-Sami-Fiscardo-Paxi-Corfu


*1982*

Ainos

Καθημερινά: Poros-Kyllini

Argostoli

??????

Ionis

Κάθε 2η ημέρα: Patras-Sami-Vathy-Paxi-Corfu-Brindisi

Kefallinia

Καθημερινά: Vathy-Sami-Patras

Κάθε ΔΕ: Patras-Sami-Fiscardo-Paxi-Corfu

*1983*

Ainos

Καθημερινά: Poros-Kyllini

Argostoli

Καθημερινά: Vathy-Sami-Patras

Ionis

Κάθε 2η ημέρα: Patras-Sami-Vathy-Paxi-Corfu-Brindisi

Kefallinia

Καθημερινά: Sami-Patras

Κάθε ΔΕ: Patras-Sami-Fiscardo-Paxi-Corfu

Κάθε ΠΕ + ΚΥ: Sami-Vathy-Nydri

*1984*

Ainos

Καθημερινά: Poros-Kyllini

Argostoli

Καθημερινά: Vathy-Sami-Patras

Ionis

------ Παροπλισμένο

Kefallinia

Καθημερινά: Sami-Patras

Κάθε ΔΕ: Patras-Sami-Fiscardo-Paxi-Corfu

Κάθε ΠΕ + ΚΥ: Sami-Vathy-Nydri

Kostis Kavafis

Καθημερινά: Vasiliki-Frikes-Fiscardo

*1985*

Ainos

Καθημερινά: Poros-Kyllini

Argostoli

Καθημερινά: Vathy-Sami-Patras

Ionis

Καθημερινά: Argostoli-Kyllini

Kefallinia

Καθημερινά: Sami-Patras

Κάθε ΔΕ: Patras-Sami-Fiscardo-Paxi-Corfu

Κάθε ΠΕ + ΚΥ: Sami-Vathy-Nydri

Kostis Kavafis

Καθημερινά: Vasiliki-Frikes-Fiscardo

*1986*

Afrodite L

Καθημερινά: Vasiliki-Frikes-Fiscardo

Ainos

Καθημερινά: Poros-Kyllini

Argostoli

Καθημερινά: Igoumenitsa-Kerkyra

Ionis

Καθημερινά: Vathy-Sami-Patras

Kefallinia

Καθημερινά: Vathy-Sami-Patras

Κάθε ΔΕ: Patras-Sami-Fiscardo-Paxi-Corfu

Meganisi

Καθημερινά: Meganisi-Nydri-Frikes-Fiscardo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

